# SMG warranty questions



## T-MacDaddy (Oct 21, 2002)

Well first of all hi to everyone, I'm new to this forum.

My question to all E46 M3 with SMGII owners is......

What problems have you encountered with this transmission?
How many times have you used the launch control function?
And what details have you been fed by your dealer about the warranty concerning the SMG transmission?

So far I have been told that in the US you can only use the launch control 15 times before it voids the warranty.


Any feedback will be useful, since I have a Feb/March build on a '03 M3 convertible with SMG.

Thanks everyone!

T-Macdaddy


----------



## T-MacDaddy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Does anyone have any feedback?*

Does anyone have any feedback or information with regards to this?

I have also been told that the SMG software is different in the US cars than the Euro models.

Has anyone had their dealer change their software to the euro spec?

Any info is appriciated.

T-Macdaddy


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have any feedback?*



T-MacDaddy said:


> *Does anyone have any feedback or information with regards to this?
> 
> I have also been told that the SMG software is different in the US cars than the Euro models.
> 
> ...


Software is the same except the RPMs for launch control. Using launch control (in the US) will not affect your warranty nor is there a limit on the number of times you can use it.


----------



## TURBO930 (Sep 6, 2002)

YES, AND IF YOU ENTER YOUR BIRTHDAY IN THE ON BOARD COMPUTER YOU GET 3 EXTRA LAUNCHES THAT MONTH.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TURBO930 said:


> *YES, AND IF YOU ENTER YOUR BIRTHDAY IN THE ON BOARD COMPUTER YOU GET 3 EXTRA LAUNCHES THAT MONTH. *


:lmao: :lmao: That was a great way to start my morning.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL! Sounds like an Easter Egg from Munich


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

T-MacDaddy said:


> *Well first of all hi to everyone, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> My question to all E46 M3 with SMGII owners is......
> 
> ...


1) No problems at all with SMG. Did have the battery die in the car though.

2) Once or twice. IMO If you want a drag racer, buy a drag racer.

3) Warranty is 4 year/50K miles, just like the car.

How can they void your warranty over something that doesn't officially exist? According to BMW the US cars do not have launch control.

In other countries offically with launch control 30 launches voids the warranty ON THE CLUTCH ONLY. Just like they can ovid your clutch warranty if they decide you have been abusing the clutch.


----------

